# Running a tapered fork on a 1 1/8" headtube 2008 Giant Reign X



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

I have been out of the game for a bit and wanted to see if there was a good way to run a tapered steerer fork on my old 2008 Reign X? I will be going from the stock fox 36 160mm with a 1 1/8" steerer to a tapered 36 180mm. I have seen various threads on this but never felt comfortable that I had the right answer. Thanks for the help.

-Josh


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

No it wont work ... you can run a straight 1 1/8 fork in a tapered headtube but you cant run a tapered fork in a 1 1/8 headtube


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

There are certain conditions in which you can, if your Reign has a ZS headset, Cane Creek (others that I can't recall do as well) make an external lower only bearing cup that fits into the ZS44 opening. Since you would be going with an external lower cup, there is a slight geometry change as it will raise the headtube up approx. 1/2 inch. Here is a link to the cup at Jenson. It is for the 110 series, they also make a 40 series which is a bit cheaper:

Cane Creek 110 EC44 Lower Conversion > Components > Headsets and Spacers > Headsets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

your head tube is 44mm ID only where the headset cups go in, but in the middle it is smaller, this may interfere with the tapered steerer. i would try an installation before i buy the fork. go to your lbs and see if the fox steerer goes in deep enough for the crown race to contact the bearing. different manufacturers have different taper lengths, and early tapers are longer (~2011)


----------



## Tonggi (May 4, 2013)

I did what you did. I have a 2011 GT Avalanche with a 44MM inner diameter head tube. I bought the ES44 Cane Creek headset that will fit a tapered fork. The old fork was a straight 1 1/8 and so I took out the old bottom headset and this external headset made everything fit perfect.

If you are interested in selling your old fox fork please PM me!


----------

